# Afghan Special Forces



## OrionHunter



Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## rockstar08

sooner or later these weapons are going in the hands of Talibans ..

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## SrNair

Impressive.Tough times ahead for Taliban goons .Afghanistan would be safe in hands of these men.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## AbidM

If India provides help in products and services, economy, political stability etc than Afghanistan can become wealthy and prosper.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Pakistani shaheens

AbidM said:


> If India provides help in products and services, economy, political stability etc than Afghanistan can become wealthy and prosper.


Which is not the case. India came there for a reason, a reason to make pakistani western border insecure by supporting terrorists, but let us see how much they will be successful if usa and NATO leaves that area. After all afghanistan is known as the graveyard of superpower.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Jaanbaz

Lets hope we don't support Taliban this time. Its time to send all Afghans back home and support their government against Taliban. If they let India use their territory against Pakistan then raid their border from time to time to remind them who has the superior military.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## osama zafar

Training and the equipment by the USA and the will of a Afghani = deadly combination

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## p4kistan

Don't call them Afghan Special Forces. It should be titled TAJIK (or whatever ethnicity they are) Special Forces. The forces as a whole are more of a TNA than ANA

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## OrionHunter

The Taliban* and their supporters,* better watch out! These guys mean business.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Barakah

Tajiks aka Northern Alliance lol.


----------



## AbidM

Do you guys remember Afghanistan during the soviet era? Cars and women of all types scene, men in suits and the lot. Kabul was go to destination for many westerners and now it's turned into this, we need to return it to its former glory. I bet afghanistan could have been a secular state if there weren't any Taliban, but I guess every country has to have their fair share of misceats which they have to minimise. 

I truly think Afghanistan can revive itself into this thriving destination, it has a lot of potential. Once Afghanistan can than the whole of south Asia will be strong. Afghanistan, Bangladesh, Bhutan, India, Nepal, Pakistan and Sri Lanka. I'm hopeful our region will be wealthy and prosperous.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## AbidM

On topic, I hope these guys give the Taliban a run for the mountains. You know why Afghans where percieved as some of the greatest rulers and warrior, its because no one could invade due to the topograpghy of the nation, however they could invade many others.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

AbidM said:


> On topic, I hope these guys give the Taliban a run for the mountains. You know why Afghans where percieved as some of the greatest rulers and warrior, its because no one could invade due to the topograpghy of the nation, however they could invade many others.



http://www.nytimes.com/2014/10/23/world/asia/taliban-rise-again-in-afghanistans-north.html?_r=0

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Astra-2013

Pakistani shaheens said:


> Which is not the case. India came there for a reason, a reason to make pakistani western border insecure by supporting terrorists, but let us see how much they will be successful if usa and NATO leaves that area. After all afghanistan is known as the graveyard of superpower.


and India is not a superpower

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## AbidM

Horus said:


> and India is not a superpower



India may not be a superpower yet but they are emerging as one, they're at the stage like every BRIC country, that are all regional powers.
Its really a competition out of China and India. But that's all off topic, we where talking about the badass mofo looking Afghani soldiers.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jai_Hind

Cool pixz....  looks bad A$$

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

mashaallah , they don't talk sh!t and they just do their job ..... thats why at least their borders are much more secure than certain psycho countries  

@Sher Malang mashaallah bro

Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Koovie

sreekumar said:


> Impressive.Tough times ahead for Taliban goons .Afghanistan would be safe in hands of these men.



Lets hope so! 

We all know what happened to Iraqi SF who were also trained by the US...



Pakistani shaheens said:


> Which is not the case. India came there for a reason, a reason to make pakistani western border insecure by supporting terrorists, but let us see how much they will be successful if usa and NATO leaves that area. After all afghanistan is known as the graveyard of superpower.



BS... why should we support terrorists? Just that you got a problem with that? 

India is also under the threat of those animals and a stable Afghanistan is in India`s best interest

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SrNair

Koovie said:


> Lets hope so!
> 
> We all know what happened to Iraqi SF who were also trained by the US...
> 
> 
> 
> BS... why should we support terrorists? Just that you got a problem with that?
> 
> India is also under the threat of those animals and a stable Afghanistan is in India`s best interest



Hmm that is a possibility.But there is some striking difference here. Iraq SF was an entire US sponsored system
and Iraq Army is a poorly trained than any others in region. Iraqis against the Iraqi Govt Army was best war veterans of Saddam Army .

In Afghanistan except equipments trainings are done by various nation.Lot of Afghans are passing out from Indian military institutions some of them are prestgious like CIWS.
Iraq Army ,though have enormous personal reinforcments deserted their posts.But Afghanis are entire different they are known for their will power and courage.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OrionHunter

AbidM said:


> Do you guys remember Afghanistan during the soviet era? Cars and women of all types scene, men in suits and the lot. Kabul was go to destination for many westerners and now it's turned into this, we need to return it to its former glory. I bet afghanistan could have been a secular state if there weren't any Taliban, but I guess every country has to have their fair share of misceats which they have to minimise.
> 
> I truly think Afghanistan can revive itself into this thriving destination, it has a lot of potential. Once Afghanistan can than the whole of south Asia will be strong. Afghanistan, Bangladesh, Bhutan, India, Nepal, Pakistan and Sri Lanka. I'm hopeful our region will be wealthy and prosperous.


Good points! But then what's gonna happen to Pakistan's 'strategic depth'?? They've been running with the hare and hunting with the hounds ever since 2001 (when they were forced to sign up for the war on terror) to achieve their one goal, and that is, 'strategic depth' against India! 

So they will try their darnedest to overthrow the lawfully elected sovereign government of Afghanistan and plant their Taliban cronies at Kabul for a pliable dispensation. But that would be easier said than done!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## l'ingénieur

useless.

cant do anything

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OrionHunter

sreekumar said:


> Hmm that is a possibility.But there is some striking difference here. Iraq SF was an entire US sponsored system and Iraq Army is a poorly trained than any others in region. Iraqis against the Iraqi Govt Army was best war veterans of Saddam Army .
> 
> In Afghanistan except equipments trainings are done by various nation.Lot of Afghans are passing out from Indian military institutions some of them are prestgious like CIWS.
> 
> *But Afghanis are entire different they are known for their will power and courage*.


Right on! One can't compare Arabs with Afghans!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## me_itsme

rockstar08 said:


> sooner or later these weapons are going in the hands of Talibans ..


LolLol. I guess you are referring to ssg.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sher Malang

haman10 said:


> mashaallah , they don't talk sh!t and they just do their job ..... thats why at least their borders are much more secure than certain psycho countries
> 
> @Sher Malang mashaallah bro



Marhamat azizam

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jaanbaz

AbidM said:


> I bet afghanistan could have been a secular state if there weren't any Taliban



Oh boy you really live in a fools paradise. Most of Afghans or even Pakistanis are very conservative and religious. Soviet propaganda showed a small elite class driving nice cars and wearing skirts lol. Most of the rural Afghans have been very conservative.

Coming to actual topic. They look bad *** and means business. Lets hope Taliban f@@@@ don't infiltrate to steal weapons etc.


----------



## pakdefender

look at the barrel of the gun , choked full of mud hahah ... guess they don't teach afghan 'special forces' to not use the rifle as a walking stick

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samandri

The communist Afghan army was lot tougher, they defeated mujahideen in every battle after soviet withdrawl in 1988. But that army immediately collapsed when russians stopped funding it. This army, with shiny armours, will obviously collapse if americans lost interest. Though i must say, these soldiers will be good recruits for warlords.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RAMPAGE

OrionHunter said:


> Right on! One can't compare Arabs with Afghans!


Go ask the soviets about Arab fighting skills. 

BTW son, Afghanistan is home to at least a dozen races. which one are you exactly comparing with the Arabs?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jungibaaz

So I see you have 9 Commando battalions, that's a very big force with a serious punch, what's the outlook on sustainability of these numbers and training to sustain these numbers once the involvement of the coalition in training purposes dies down? @Sher Malang 

And btw, I still feel, though these guys are badass and important, the most important part of the Afghan security apparatus is the police. They're your real front line.



Jaanbaz said:


> Lets hope we don't support Taliban this time. Its time to send all Afghans back home and support their government against Taliban. If they let India use their territory against Pakistan then raid their border from time to time to remind them who has the superior military.



Their government can't last the taliban one on one for the foreseeable future, as along as that fact remains, no matter what we in Pakistan or the Americans in their bases try to do, this war is lost and the future will be unpleasant



OrionHunter said:


> The Taliban* and their supporters,* better watch out! These guys mean business.



I'd say the same about TTP. The TTP *and their supporters*, better watch out. 

We also have some pretty mean men in our service.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

OrionHunter said:


> The Taliban* and their supporters,* better watch out! These guys mean business.


Yes 4000 killed this year alone by Taliban

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pak_Sher

Good to see Afghanistan getting on their feet.


----------



## OrionHunter

pakdefender said:


> look at the barrel of the gun , choked full of mud hahah ... guess they don't teach afghan 'special forces' to not use the rifle as a walking stick


You're shooting from the hip as usual. That's the problem with guys like you who've never fired a rifle in their lives or been in the army to know that what your seeing at the end of the barrel in the pic above is NOT mud but a barrel cover as part of accessories.

Here's a close-up...






Damn! The ignorance being spewed out here by self styled arm-chair commentators is spectacular in its scope!

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Sher Malang

Jungibaaz said:


> So I see you have 9 Commando battalions, that's a very big force with a serious punch, what's the outlook on sustainability of these numbers and training to sustain these numbers once the involvement of the coalition in training purposes dies down? @Sher Malang



I guess Afghan mentors have taken over the training but still the coalition is with them for a decade or more as per the BSA.


----------



## FNFAL

Zarvan said:


> Yes 4000 killed this year alone by Taliban



Are you proud of taliban's killing spree??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

FNFAL said:


> Are you proud of taliban's killing spree??


When its Nato and USA I support fight against NATO and USA but they should avoid Afghan Army but I am here telling How capable this well equipped Army is known as Afghan National Army


----------



## pakdefender

OrionHunter said:


> You're shooting from the hip as usual. That's the problem with guys like you who've never fired a rifle in their lives or been in the army to know that what your seeing at the end of the barrel in the pic above is NOT mud but a barrel cover as part of accessories.
> 
> Here's a close-up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn! The ignorance being spewed out here by self styled arm-chair commentators is spectacular in its scope!



Nice try again to cover up the glaring incompetence dim wit india
go and see the picture again , there is nothing on the outside of the barrel in the earlier picture , all the blockage is on the inside , its not a plastic cap.

Tell me how your afgh friend is going to remove the blockage from his rifle , is he going to use a cork screw ?


----------



## OrionHunter

pakdefender said:


> Nice try again to cover up the glaring incompetence dim wit india
> go and see the picture again , there is nothing on the outside of the barrel in the earlier picture , all the blockage is on the inside , its not a plastic cap.
> 
> Tell me how your afgh friend is going to remove the blockage from his rifle , is he going to use a cork screw ?


Stop clutching at straws! If you have the balls, why not try facing that commando? You'll be safe from being shot in the head as according to you, his rifle has a 'blockage'. 

Unfortunately brain cells aren't available in the open market! You've gotta be born with them!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pakdefender

OrionHunter said:


> Stop clutching at straws! If you have the balls, why not try facing that commando? You'll be safe from being shot in the head as according to you, his rifle has a 'blockage'.
> 
> Unfortunately brain cells aren't available in the open market! You've gotta be born with them!!



hahaha  indian caught with his pants down once more

in order to enable the poor chap to fire , maybe you can attach and indian to the poor guy's rifle , just like indians pick their noses they can pick the inside of the barrel clean with their fingers , then maybe the dumb **** will be able to fire

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pakdefender

see the above picture , the guy in the middle , as you can see underneath him is flowing raw sewage.
The indians have enabled the afghans with yet another great indian technology called open-sewage-flow, one more example of indian-afghan collaboration , aim is to get millions of afghan doing it in the open , same as indians do

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## qamar1990

OrionHunter said:


> You're shooting from the hip as usual. That's the problem with guys like you who've never fired a rifle in their lives or been in the army to know that what your seeing at the end of the barrel in the pic above is NOT mud but a barrel cover as part of accessories.
> 
> Here's a close-up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn! The ignorance being spewed out here by self styled arm-chair commentators is spectacular in its scope!


nope…. its not a cap.. there is something stuck in the barrel clearly… use glasses.


----------



## Jaam92

rockstar08 said:


> sooner or later these weapons are going in the hands of Talibans ..


well said but when ?????


----------



## OrionHunter

pakdefender said:


> see the above picture , the guy in the middle , as you can see underneath him is flowing raw sewage.
> The indians have enabled the afghans with yet another great indian technology called open-sewage-flow, one more example of indian-afghan collaboration , aim is to get millions of afghan doing it in the open , same as indians do

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## pakdefender

OrionHunter said:


>



hahah you didnt notice the raw sewage when you posted the pic did u ? that can happen when you are used to living in places where it is common sight , like in india 

also tell us why the idiot is wearing knee pad on his ankle ?


----------



## Pulsar

pakdefender said:


> hahah you didnt notice the raw sewage when you posted the pic did u ? that can happen when you are used to living in places where *it is common sight , like in india*


You don't seem to know much about your own country do you? Here's stagnating sewage deluge in Pakistan, a very common sight...






Get your own stinky sewage problem sorted out first before pointing fingers at others.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## pakdefender

Pulsar said:


> You don't seem to know much about your own country do you? Here's stagnating sewage deluge in Pakistan, a very common sight...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get your own stinky sewage problem sorted out first before pointing fingers at others.



Off topic nonsense , do you see any connection of your post with pictures of afghan special forces posted by the Op ?

post reported


----------



## Sher Malang

ANA in India

Reactions: Like Like:
11 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Sher Malang



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JonAsad

pakdefender said:


> look at the barrel of the gun , choked full of mud hahah ... guess they don't teach afghan 'special forces' to not use the rifle as a walking stick



When the push come to shove they will run faster than the Iraqis-



pakdefender said:


> hahaha  indian caught with his pants down once more
> 
> in order to enable the poor chap to fire , maybe you can attach and indian to the poor guy's rifle , just like indians pick their noses they can pick the inside of the barrel clean with their fingers , then maybe the dumb **** will be able to fire





pakdefender said:


> see the above picture , the guy in the middle , as you can see underneath him is flowing raw sewage.
> The indians have enabled the afghans with yet another great indian technology called open-sewage-flow, one more example of indian-afghan collaboration , aim is to get millions of afghan doing it in the open , same as indians do





pakdefender said:


> hahah you didnt notice the raw sewage when you posted the pic did u ? that can happen when you are used to living in places where it is common sight , like in india
> 
> also tell us why the idiot is wearing knee pad on his ankle ?



Your comments made me laugh- 
Lol Brahhh- you are too good for that wannabe comical indian @OrionHunter -

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LeGenD

AbidM said:


> Do you guys remember Afghanistan during the soviet era? Cars and women of all types scene, men in suits and the lot. Kabul was go to destination for many westerners and now it's turned into this, we need to return it to its former glory. I bet afghanistan could have been a secular state if there weren't any Taliban, but I guess every country has to have their fair share of misceats which they have to minimise.
> 
> I truly think Afghanistan can revive itself into this thriving destination, it has a lot of potential. Once Afghanistan can than the whole of south Asia will be strong. Afghanistan, Bangladesh, Bhutan, India, Nepal, Pakistan and Sri Lanka. I'm hopeful our region will be wealthy and prosperous.


Afghanistan was unlikely to become a secular state and this is why it resisted spread of communism. Taliban is a religious order in Afghanistan that have strong foothold in the South of the country, this order gained prominence in the aftermath of Soviet-Afghan war, an unfortunate event that radicalized Afghanistan and left it in ruins and state of chaos. Taliban movement began to restore law and order in the nation and it had been successful towards this end in the areas under its control.

Anyhow, Afghanistan needs peaceful conditions to recover but this will be a long and difficult task and requires long-term International assistance alongside internal harmony between the influential Afghan stakeholders.

ANA doesn't have bright future if it is plagued by desertions. At present, ANA is more of a showpiece then a self-sustaining force. Afghans need to show real commitment to ANA to make it work, foreign funding itself is not enough.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

OrionHunter said:


> The Taliban* and their supporters,* better watch out! These guys mean business.



yes sure, we are shaking

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Irfan Baloch

p4kistan said:


> Don't call them Afghan Special Forces. It should be titled TAJIK (or whatever ethnicity they are) Special Forces. The forces as a whole are more of a TNA than ANA


these thugs will harass and loot the ordinary Afghans and they will persecute the Pashtoon population. already they act like occupiers in Pashtoon areas and treat the Afghan Pashtoon with disgust. they will either die fighting each other or the pashtoons.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## newdelhinsa

Irfan Baloch said:


> these thugs will harass and loot the ordinary Afghans and they will persecute the Pashtoon population. already they act like occupiers in Pashtoon areas and treat the Afghan Pashtoon with disgust. they will either die fighting each other or the pashtoons.



Calling armies of other nations thugs? What adjectives you have for your army?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sher Malang



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pakistani342

Faster than a speeding bullet -- often shirtless like Salman Khan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ElHunter

APU - Afghanistans deadliest Special Force 




ANA Commando





ANA Commando Sniper

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Sher Malang said:


> ANA in India
> 
> View attachment 145086



ANA sends it soldiers to our Commando School and CIJWS.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## OTTOMAN

p4kistan said:


> Don't call them Afghan Special Forces. It should be titled TAJIK (or whatever ethnicity they are) Special Forces. The forces as a whole are more of a TNA than ANA


they are indeed Tajiks and Iranians, that makes most of hateful ANA.


----------



## haman10

OTTOMAN said:


> they are indeed Tajiks and Iranians, that makes most of hateful ANA.


WTF you're talking about ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## black-hawk_101

Even they can't fight with IRAN.


----------



## scythian500

Come Visit us At Our Iranian Mullah Made Corner:

Iranian Nano-Technology Products

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Transhumanist

*Norwegian Police Advisory Team training ANA special police*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pakdefender

The rifle position is incorrect , the stock needs to tucked into the shoulder for proper stability






This type of photo opportunity training hasn't helped the afghans in over 14 years

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

*Come see how Sunni brothers do in Iran:*

Iranian Trained Terrorists involved in Sectarian Killing in Pakistan | Page 4


----------



## Transhumanist

pakdefender said:


> The rifle position is incorrect , the stock needs to tucked into the shoulder for proper stability
> 
> View attachment 227216
> 
> 
> This type of photo opportunity training hasn't helped the afghans in over 14 years



It's a completely acceptable holding position that is relevant to the stance of the shooter and the scenario the shooter finds themselves in. The Norwegian Armed Forces use it:











I learned to hold my HK416 like that too while in the RNoAF. It's not just for photo ops.

Have you ever served?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pakdefender

Transhumanist said:


> It's a completely acceptable holding position that is relevant to the stance of the shooter and the scenario the shooter finds themselves in. The Norwegian Armed Forces use it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I learned to hold my HK416 like that too while in the RNoAF. It's not just for photo ops.
> 
> Have you ever served?



The following document says the same that the entire butt stock should be placed into the shoulder pocket and not just the top or bottom part


----------



## damiendehorn

Transhumanist said:


> It's a completely acceptable holding position that is relevant to the stance of the shooter and the scenario the shooter finds themselves in. The Norwegian Armed Forces use it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I learned to hold my HK416 like that too while in the RNoAF. It's not just for photo ops.
> 
> Have you ever served?



For close quarters and firing low calibre rounds this may work. How ever firing something like a 7.62×39mm I really would not recommend it, trust me it has a kick. You'd need arms like Arni to be able to cope with that recoil while hold a gun in that position.

Have you ever served?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shahzad Akram

Afghan Heroes Looks more Russian in uniform


----------



## MMG

I hope there is do desertion from these special forces. That would be too bad.


----------



## Fenrir

TF-51 fra FSK/HJK fungerer som mentorer på Afghanske sikkerhetsstyrker fra TF-24 i *Crises* *Response* *Unit* (*CRU*) i Kabul, Afghanistan

TF-51 from Norwegian Army Special Operations Command train the Afghan TF-24 from *Crises* *Response* *Unit* in Kabul, Afghanistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aaqib khan pakistani

rockstar08 said:


> sooner or later these weapons are going in the hands of Talibans ..


Buahahahahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syed Bilal Abbas

pakdefender said:


> look at the barrel of the gun , choked full of mud hahah ... guess they don't teach afghan 'special forces' to not use the rifle as a walking stick



No, He probably choked it on purpose so that he doesn't kill his mates while he is high on hashish... fter all they are Army of Hashish


----------



## Donald Trump

Syed Bilal Abbas said:


> No, He probably choked it on purpose so that he doesn't kill his mates while he is high on hashish... fter all they are Army of Hashish


Then it's time for the PA to invade Afghanistan!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syed Bilal Abbas

Donald Trump said:


> Then it's time for the PA to invade Afghanistan!



LOL... No way bro. Invading them is useless, they are rats hiding in holes. Nuke them for good.



Donald Trump said:


> Then it's time for the PA to invade Afghanistan!


By the way bro, you can search it on youtube why exactly i named them Army of Hashish. Just google it

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## Donald Trump

Syed Bilal Abbas said:


> By the way bro, you can search it on youtube why exactly i named them Army of Hashish. Just google it


 Hell's bells! I checked it out. Man, that sucks!





The Talibunnies must me steeped in hash too! But yet the buggers can fight!


----------



## Sine Nomine

Donald Trump said:


> The Talibunnies must me steeped in hash too! But yet the buggers can fight!


No,they are not steeped in hashish rater they sell it.


----------



## Shapur




----------



## Shapur




----------



## Shapur




----------



## Shapur




----------



## Shapur

Technogaianist said:


> This picture makes me smile. We (TF-51 specifically) trained the Crisis Response Task Force 24 and I'm more then happy to see them progressing so well:



I don't know anything about military stuff so pardon my ignorance, I just post pictures because they look cool.


----------



## Hindustani78

The Special Operations forces of the Afghan National Army, Afghan commandos, have been deployed to the strategic Tora Bora, days after the ISIS terrorist group claimed the capture of the area.

The acting Afghan defense minister Tariq Shah Bahrami told reporters in Kabul on Saturday that the Afghan commandos have been deployed to Tora Bora area.

He said the operations are underway in the area and developments regarding the clearance of the area are expected soon.

This comes as the Islamic State of Iraq and Syria (ISIS) terrorist group’s offshoot in Afghanistan, ISIS Khurasan, claimed Thursday that Osama Bin Laden’s hideout in the remote Tora Bora area in eastern Nangarhar province has been captured.


----------



## Eagle_storm

If india stop providing **** videos on laptop to them they will succeed
If Indian stop providing them rape lessons they will succeed
If indian stop interfere in its neighbours they will succeed
For Indians some advice

Jab kisi qaum ko Allah zaleel tar zaleel karta hai tu us ku aisi zalalat mi daltha hai ki us si nikalna bi mushkil hojata hai.
Cow ko mother kehna
Doodh se nahana
Sarak haspatal dukan aur jab muqa mila tu rape karna bulki har 52 mint bad rape karna.

Inshallah tabah kegai ba asy hum khu khuday mu dasy tabah ka che spee mu ukhri.(ameen)


----------



## Clutch

Hindustani78 said:


> The Special Operations forces of the Afghan National Army, Afghan commandos, have been deployed to the strategic Tora Bora, days after the ISIS terrorist group claimed the capture of the area.
> 
> The acting Afghan defense minister Tariq Shah Bahrami told reporters in Kabul on Saturday that the Afghan commandos have been deployed to Tora Bora area.
> 
> He said the operations are underway in the area and developments regarding the clearance of the area are expected soon.
> 
> This comes as the Islamic State of Iraq and Syria (ISIS) terrorist group’s offshoot in Afghanistan, ISIS Khurasan, claimed Thursday that Osama Bin Laden’s hideout in the remote Tora Bora area in eastern Nangarhar province has been captured.



Well well..... The Afghan Special Forces (aka Super duper Indian trained Commandos) turned out to be a POS against the rag-tag talibs... 

Lol...

Like their trainers from Hindutva India 
.. total flops..


Welcome Back to Hindukush

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## Chak Bamu

So much for special forces trained by outsiders....

The most 'special' of special forces are wearing sandals, turbans, & beards.... LOL.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
2 | Haha Haha:
3


----------



## Dalit

Very very special indeed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Goritoes

Special my A44, All of them with all their equipment couldn't even fight for a month.


----------



## Pakistan Space Agency

OrionHunter said:


> The Taliban* and their supporters,* better watch out! These guys mean business.


Are you watching this on 15 August 2021?









Afghan president could abdicate after Taliban enter Kabul: Sources


Afghanistan’s president could abdicate in the next few hours after the Taliban entered capital Kabul on Sunday, according to Al Arabiya sources.For the




english.alarabiya.net

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nangyale

These troops did a super commando surrender. 

Probably this a part the Indians trained them specifically for.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Salza

LMAO irony


----------



## Yasser76

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> ANA sends it soldiers to our Commando School and CIJWS.



Did not do them much good did it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lamdacore

Is now the right time to close this thread?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
4


----------



## A1Kaid

rockstar08 said:


> sooner or later these weapons are going in the hands of Talibans ..



You are right.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Wikki019

Sher Malang said:


> ANA in India
> 
> View attachment 145086



owwwwww thats the reason for the unimaginable bravery we have seen from these guys  


COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> ANA sends it soldiers to our Commando School and CIJWS.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
4


----------



## nangyale

lamdacore said:


> Is now the right time to close this thread?


No need.
We just need to add IEAs red unit in here.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

rockstar08 said:


> sooner or later these weapons are going in the hands of Talibans ..


 prediction came true.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Whole thread is a joke now 😂

ANA is an even bigger joke.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
3


----------



## ziaulislam

ANA the best




)


----------



## Wood

President Biden acknowledged these commandos in his speech today. I hope these soldiers managed to save their families and lay low until they can move around with safety.


----------



## Pak Nationalist

SrNair said:


> Impressive.Tough times ahead for Taliban goons .Afghanistan would be safe in hands of these men.


This did not age well.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Wood said:


> President acknowledged these commandos in his speech today. I hope these soldiers managed to save their families and lay low until they can move around with safety.


Which president? Sleepy Joe?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Wood

Ahmet Pasha said:


> Which president? Sleepy Joe?


Yes, I meant President Biden.


----------



## Menace2Society



Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## pakdefender

Indians did the training of Afghan "very special forces" also









India begins training Afghan commandos as ties deepen ahead of 2014


- India is training a group of Afghan special forces in the deserts of Rajasthan, army officials said on Friday, deepening its involvement with Afghanistan as its military prepares to secure the country after NATO's withdrawal in 2014.




www.reuters.com





So now it becomes clear that it was the Indian Ghattaks that taught the Afghan special forces to show buttocks during a fight

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

DalalErMaNodi said:


> Whole thread is a joke now 😂
> 
> ANA is an even bigger joke.


You didnt except corrupt to the core drug abusing ill disciplined american propped boy lovin (pedos) to stand and fight did ya?
Fizzled out like piss.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## ziaulislam



Reactions: Haha Haha:
4


----------



## A1Kaid

it just goes to show, firearms, uniforms, and equipment, don't make the soldier. I'm aware many in the ANA weren't paid in months and meals were in short-supply and they were fighting Taliban months ago but how they ended was pitiful. Many literally fled despite having more than adequate arsenal to fight. I wonder what role did the ANA leadership play in this mess.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## boca120879

Assalamu'alaikum warahmatullahi wabarakatuh to Muslim
& Good day to Other

Afghan Special Forces: Revised Version


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433049837440733191

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Sage

All these weapons they are flaunting ...they have sold it to the Talebans...Very soon we will see in Peshawar the influx of weapons in local market and I just can't wait for it.


----------



## Salza

haman10 said:


> mashaallah
> 
> @Sher Malang mashaallah bro





haman10 said:


> mashaallah , they don't talk sh!t and they just do their job ..... thats why at least their borders are much more secure than certain psycho countries
> 
> @Sher Malang mashaallah bro



Lol isn't Iran is one much psycho country itself.. No wonder Iranians were so fond of ANA and now crying after talibans complete take over


----------



## Salza

SrNair said:


> Lot of Afghans are passing out from Indian military institutions some of them are prestgious like CIWS.
> Iraq Army ,though have enormous personal reinforcments deserted their posts.But Afghanis are entire different they are known for their will power and courage.


Yeah right. Prestigious military institute like CIWS really now require a revamp. Must be really embarrassing for CIWS.


----------



## boca120879

boca120879 said:


> Assalamu'alaikum warahmatullahi wabarakatuh to Muslim
> & Good day to Other
> 
> Afghan Special Forces: Revised Version
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433049837440733191



Assalamu'alaikum warahmatullahi wabarakatuh to Muslim
& Good day to Other


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1435682043401281539


----------



## GumNaam

from this this 👇 👇 👇


OrionHunter said:


>


to this 👇 👇 👇 in a few short years:


boca120879 said:


> Assalamu'alaikum warahmatullahi wabarakatuh to Muslim
> & Good day to Other
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1435682043401281539


my my my, how fast times change...wonder how many of the ana special forces in the first post are alive today and how many surrendered and joined the Taliban's Badri 313 Special Forces battalion?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bdslph

boca120879 said:


> Assalamu'alaikum warahmatullahi wabarakatuh to Muslim
> & Good day to Other
> 
> Afghan Special Forces: Revised Version
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433049837440733191



my favorite special forces


----------



## Wolfhunter

bdslph said:


> my favorite special forces


They are not really a special force - they look great but what combat capability do they bring to the table? HAHO/HALO, Amphibious assault? Underwater Demolitions and the list goes on. These are just Taliban in shiny new uniforms. They are NOT special forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mohammad_2

Sage said:


> All these weapons they are flaunting ...they have sold it to the Talebans...Very soon we will see in Peshawar the influx of weapons in local market and I just can't wait for it.


That is right, many of those weapons are already in the hands of the TTP.


----------



## Mohammad_2

Wolfhunter said:


> They are not really a special force - they look great but what combat capability do they bring to the table? HAHO/HALO, Amphibious assault? Underwater Demolitions and the list goes on. These are just Taliban in shiny new uniforms. They are NOT special forces.


The Taliban will have a very tough time from now on. It was easy for them to make explosions , cause death and destruction, but now things are different and they have alreay started to feel the heat. Armed resistence which is sending Taliban's coffins to their families, hunger, mismanagement, growing corruption, luxurious lifestyle by their commanders, and completely ignoring the will of people. All of these will seal their fate.


----------

